# Você e o pronome Te



## miss sparkles

Oi pessoal!

Estou confundida. _Te amo _pode ser dito a _você_?  Deve ser _O amo_, não é? É verdade isso em todos casos o há uma exceção para _amar?_

Muito obrigada!


(Corrija-me por favor!)


----------



## olivinha

miss sparkles said:


> Oi pessoal!
> 
> Estou confundida. _Te amo _pode ser dito a _você_? Deve ser _O amo_, não é? É verdade isso em todos casos o há uma exceção para _amar?_
> 
> (Corrija-me por favor!)


 
Oi, Miss.
No Brasil, coloquialmente não só pode como deve. Ninguém diz _eu o/a amo_ para referir-se a você.


----------



## okporip

miss sparkles said:


> Oi pessoal!
> 
> Estou confundida. _Te amo _pode ser dito a _você_?  Deve ser _O amo_, não é? É verdade isso em todos casos o há uma exceção para _amar?_
> 
> Muito obrigada!
> 
> 
> (Corrija-me por favor!)



Você está confusa (e não "confundida") com razão. O fato é que essa é uma aberração do ponto de vista gramatical. Porém, como apontado pela Olivinha, todos (pelo menos no Brasil) a praticamos. Não se trata, em absoluto, de exceção para o verbo amar. Lembre-se também que a gramática normativa não vê com bons olhos o início de orações com pronomes oblíquos. Assim, "Eu te amo" está ok, mas "Te amo", não (novamente, contudo, é uma regra cada vez violada no português escrito sem muita formalidade).


----------



## J. Bailica

Em Portugal:

'(Eu) amo-te' > informal;

'(Eu) amo-o'  > formal.


----------



## gvergara

olivinha said:


> Oi, Miss.
> No Brasil, coloquialmente não só pode como deve. Ninguém diz _eu o/a amo_ para referir-se a você.


Oi, pesoal: 
Segundo essa página, quando se quiser reemplaçar o pronome _você _com um pronome adequado, tanto faz usar os pronomes da terceira pessoa como empregar pronomes de tratamento (_você, o senhor_, etc.), mas até onde consigo compreender, no Brasil evita-se empregar os pronomes diretos para se referir a _você_, não é? 
Aproveito de perguntar: se o pronome for o complemento direto da oração, pode se empregar o pronome _você _sem a preposição _a _(ou seja, _Eu amo você_), ou sempre é obrigatório empregá-la antes do pronome oblíquo (átono) _você (Eu amo *a* você)_?

Obrigado, espero suas respuestas


----------



## nihilum

olivinha said:


> Oi, Miss.
> No Brasil, coloquialmente não só pode como deve. Ninguém diz _eu o/a amo_ para referir-se a você.



Tenho parentes pernambucanos e mineiros que nunca usam _te_. Comumente substituem _o _por _lhe. 
_
E viva o lheísmo.


----------



## Vanda

> Aproveito de perguntar: se o pronome for o complemento direto da oração, pode se empregar o pronome _você _sem a preposição _a _(ou seja, _Eu amo você_), ou sempre é obrigatório empregá-la antes do pronome oblíquo (átono) _você (Eu amo *a* você)_?



Pois é, é aí que gramáticos e fatalistas se dão mal. Na verdade, quase todos nós que usamos você, misturamos tu e você na fala. O melhor exemplo foi o que você deu acima, dizemos ''eu te amo''. Posso apostar minha cabeça que no caso de 90% dos que dizem você também dizem ''eu te amo''. E no caso do Brasil, diríamos ''amo você'' se tivermos cuidado de evitar o ''te'' em '''eu te amo'', mas como é uma situação muito particular, ninguém fica pensando em gramática e em não misturar pronomes quando está se declarando para outra pessoa. Aposte no ''eu te amo''.


----------



## gvergara

Obrigadíssimo, Vanda! Ainda não consigo compreender se o uso da preposição *a *é obrigatório ou optativo, já que, até onde eu saiba, a forma oblíqua do pronome _você _(tanto a tônicas como a átona) desse pronome é, precisamente, _você_...


----------



## Jabir

@gvergara: "Eu te amo" VS "Eu a ti amo"
Como pode ver, não há preposição antes do "te", logo não há também antes do "você". Mas assim como dizer "Eu a ti amo" faz sentido, dizer "Eu amo a você" também faz.


----------



## Vanda

Sobre ''amar a'' dê uma olhadinha aqui.


----------



## gvergara

A respeito do mesmo assunto... Acabo de ler esta a oração seguinte

_(*Você*) Vai educar *seus *filhos da mesma maneira *seus *pais *te *educaram? 
_
Suponho que em português brasileiro "correto" seria melhor (tentar) manter o mesmo pronome (misturou-se _*você *(vai educar *seus*..)_) com o pronome oblíquo _*te*_, associado ao pronome _tu_. Sei que és una prática comum no português falado no dia-a-dia, mas gostaria de saber como se poderia reformular esta oração para que fique redigida em português "correto"?

_... da mesma maneira que seus pais educaram *você*/ ...educaram *a você*/ ... *o *educaram?
_
Obrigado de novo,
Gonzalo


----------



## Vanda

Sim, na linguagem formal, culta é preciso igualar os pronomes, ou tudo ''você'' ou então tudo ''tu''. Como já dissemos, na escrita informal e na fala acabamos misturando tudo. E não estamos em má companhia. Machado de Assis também o fez num de seus romances: Memórias Póstumas de Brás Cubas... ou será que foi em Quincas Borba? NUm dos dois.

Quincas Borba  (acho que já mencionei isto algures)


> Meu caro senhor e amigo, Você há de ter estranhado o meu silêncio. Não  lhe tenho escrito por certos motivos particulares, etc. Voltarei breve;  mas quero comunicar-lhe desde já um negócio reservado, reservadíssimo.  Quem sou eu, Rubião? Sou Santo Agostinho. Sei que há de sorrir, porque  você é um ignaro, Rubião; a nossa intimidade permitia-me dizer palavra  mais crua, mas faço-lhe esta concessão, que é a última. Ignaro! Ouça,  ignaro. Sou Santo Agostinho; descobri isto anteontem: ouça e cale-se.  (... ) Adeus, ignaro. Não contes  a ninguém o que te acabo de confiar, se não queres perder as orelhas.  Cala-te, guarda, e agradece a boa fortuna de ter por amigo um grande  homem, como eu, embora não me compreendas. Hás de compreender-me. Logo  que tornar a Barbacena, dar-te-ei em termos explicados, simples,  adequados ao entendimento de um asno, a verdadeira noção do grande  homem.


----------



## Istriano

gvergara said:


> Oi, pesoal:
> Segundo essa página, quando se quiser reemplaçar o pronome _você _com um pronome adequado, tanto faz usar os pronomes da terceira pessoa como empregar pronomes de tratamento (_você, o senhor_, etc.), mas até onde consigo compreender, no Brasil evita-se empregar os pronomes diretos para se referir a _você_, não é?
> Aproveito de perguntar: se o pronome for o complemento direto da oração, pode se empregar o pronome _você _sem a preposição _a _(ou seja, _Eu amo você_), ou sempre é obrigatório empregá-la antes do pronome oblíquo (átono) _você (Eu amo *a* você)_?
> 
> Obrigado, espero suas respuestas




Usar *você *como o objeto direto de *você*, está de acordo com a norma culta brasileira.
(E *vocês *também). Veja-se na gramática de Cunha e Cintra.

É porque *você *não é um pronome pessoal, mas sim uma forma de tratamento:

Vejo Vossa Mercê / você / o senhor / a senhorita.

Então, segundo a norma culta brasileira:
_Vi ele._
_Vi você._
_Vi eles._
_Vi vocês._


----------



## gvergara

Hahahahaha obrigado, Vanda. Ainda não sei, porém, quai(s) das três opções que expus é(são) melhor(es): *você*,* a você*, ou então *o*.


----------



## Istriano

*Vejo você* (estilo neutro, usado tanto na fala informal quanto na escrita formal).
*(Eu) te vejo* (estilo informal)
*Vejo-o, Eu o vejo* (estilo formal, raro na fala visto que se prefere:* Vejo o senhor*; 
normalmente aparece só em expressões cristalizadas como *prazer em vê-lo*).

*Falei isso para/a você* (objeto indireto; com _para _ou _a_)
*Não conheço você* (objeto direto, sem preposição alguma).

Compare com: 
_falei isso *para *o senhor / falei isso *a*o senhor _
_não conheço o senhor_(_não conheço ao senhor_ )

Quanto à mistura pronominal:
_*Você *sabe que eu *te *amo_ (no Brasil) = _*Vos *sabés que yo *te *amo _(na Argentina).
A única diferença: essa mistura está de acordo com a norma culta argentina, e aparece nos livros escolares, e até nos dicionários.
No Brasil, essa mistura é rejeitada pelos gramáticos visto que não valorizamos muito a nossa forma real de usar a língua portuguesa.


----------



## gvergara

Istriano said:


> É porque *você *não é um pronome pessoal, mas sim uma forma de tratamento:
> 
> Vejo Vossa Mercê / você / o senhor / a senhorita.


Istriano, muito obrigado pela ajuda. Queria lhe perguntar se vocês realmente sentem, percebem uma diferência quando empregam _você_... Que eu saiba, o pronome espanhol _Ud._ tem a mesma origem (usted= vuestra merced), mas tenho para mim que não damos nenhum tratamento especial a esse pronome, e, pelo menos eu, não sento que seja muito diferente do nosso _tú_, exceto pelo fato de ele pedir uma forma de terceira pessoa e não de segunda. E de ele ser empregado em contextos em que queremos mostrar respeito. Pergunto isso porque sempre me tem chamado a atenção que vocês se referem a _você _como pronome de tratamento...


----------



## Istriano

Não sei, é como se aprende na escola:
pronomes pessoais: _eu, tu, ele/ela, nós, vós, eles/elas_
pronomes/formas de tratamento: _você, o senhor, a senhora, a senhorita, Vossa Excelência, Vossa Senhoria, vocês, os senhores, as senhoras, as senhoritas...

(a gente_ funciona como forma de tratamento também_: a gente está cansado (m) _vs _Vossa Senhoria está cansado_ (m) _vs Vossa Mercê está cansado_ (m)._)


VOCÊ



			n pronome de tratamento
		
Click to expand...

_


> 1    aquele a quem se fala ou se escreve_
> Ex.: <você almoçou?> <ei, você: venha cá> <vi você no cinema>
> n pronome indefinido
> _2    pessoa não especificada; alguém_
> Ex.: se você não paga a conta, eles cortam o fornecimento_


(Dicionário Houaiss)

Eu realmente sinto a diferença entre
_Vejo tu_ e
_Vejo você_.

Embora no Rio e em Recife usem _vejo tu _na boa: _''Vou fazer tu vibrar no meu estilo vai e vem''; ''Boladona, esperando tu passar, altas horas da matina''; ''Amo muito tu''.
_Parece que nessas bandas o tu se tornou um pronome de tratamento_  Amo tu; um beijo em/pa tu_, _eu vou com tu_ _

_Graus de aceitação:_
*viram você(s)/a gente* (não é um erro gramatical) >  *viram ela(s)/ele(s) *(informal, não faz parte da norma culta mas tolerado pela maioria) > *viram eu/tu*/*nós* (dialetal, não faz parte da norma culta, não tolerado pela maioria) _(O infinitivo pessoal aumenta o grau de aceitação: _deixa eu ir > ajuda eu_, _vejo tu dançar > amo tu_).


----------



## Jabir

@gvergara

Meio off-topic, mas sempre achei que o pronome "usted" viesse do árabe أستاذ (ustaadh)

Voltando ao topic, "você" é um pronome de tratamento, mas não tem o mesmo valor de usted. 
Usted é melhor traduzido como "o senhor" ou "a senhora", que levam a mesma conjugação do "você".


----------



## Istriano

Mas na Colômbia e na Costa Rica, usted é informalíssimo (portanto: _usted = você_): mães usam _usted _com filhos, usam _usted _com a pessoa amada, até com os bichos de estimação.
Isso se chama de ''ustedeo (informal).''  Aliás, _você _em Portugal é muito mais formal que _usted _na Colômbia ou na Costa Rica. 
Claro, não é raro você ver *te *usado junto com *Usted *na mesma frase. Por exemplo, Carlos Palacio Pala (um cantor colombiano) canta ''Usted sabe que te quiero'' 




> _Prometo dar todo decir
> Para que no te vas
> Usted sabe que te quiero
> y al final, No importa más_



Mesmo assim, continuam dizendo que o melhor espanhol se fala na Colômbia rs


----------



## nihilum

Istriano said:


> Mesmo assim, continuam dizendo que o melhor espanhol se fala na Colômbia rs



Em algum país também se faz como em Portugal? _Vossê_ / vos / vosso / si / consigo


> Conhecemos os hotéis e serviços que *você* necessitará, desta forma temos a certeza de poder trabalhar *consigo* e com os *vossos* grupos. Temos uma equipa jovem, dinâmica , altamente qualificada e com mais de 40 anos de experiência e podemos fazer(-*vos*) uma proposta adequada às *vossas* necessidades.


----------



## Istriano

Acho que só na Andaluzia misturam _ustedes _com  _vosotros _


----------



## gvergara

Istriano said:


> Mesmo assim, continuam dizendo que o melhor espanhol se fala na Colômbia rs


Quem disse isso? Eu sempre escutei dizer que o melhor espanhol se fala no Peru


----------



## Fanaya

Istriano said:


> Acho que só na Andaluzia misturam _ustedes _com  _vosotros _



É . De facto - ponho em dúvida ser costume linguístico comum na Andalucia ou calão próprio de classes baixas -, nalgumas zonas dessas terras do sul misturam-se ambas as conjugações (p.e. '_ustedes sois'_).



gvergara said:


> Quem disse isso? Eu sempre escutei dizer que o melhor espanhol se fala no Peru



¿Y no en España? ¡Que nosotros somos los que lo inventamos !


----------



## nihilum

Encontrei alguns textos em que ocorre _usted_ com _vuestro._

 Vejam este de Sandra Gusella:


> *Ustedes* dan lo mejor de *sí* mismo si están abiertos y decididos a conectar*se* con *vuestra* parte más baja. Por lo más bajo me refiero al miedo, a la duda y a la depresión, en resumidas cuentas, a la oscuridad que está en *vuestras* almas como resultado de experiencias dolorosas irresueltas.



Não consegui saber de onde a Gusella é...


----------



## gvergara

nihilum said:


> Encontrei alguns textos em que ocorre _usted_ com _vuestro_
> 
> Não consegui saber de onde a Gusella é...


Estranho... No Chile (assim como na maioria das áreas hispanofalantes americanas), não existe o pronome _vosotros_, e portanto não há formas especiais da segunda pessoa plural; o correto é empregar os pronomes e possessivos da terceira pessoa (singular ou plural) com usted(es), e portanto não consigo perceber como estranha as concordâncias acima propostas.


----------

